# Lake Osceola was jumping



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

pictures would be nice


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

nothing picture wothy in my book :-?







[/img]but here's one if it will make you happy!


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

sweet bass look's like you hab a blast


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

look at the date on the pic! :-X


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

Is lake osceola your fishing at one of the winter park chain lakes?


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Is lake osceola your fishing at one of the winter park chain lakes?


Yes


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

Cool, I go there all the time. The bass in there school up like crazy in that lake. Some monsters out there too!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

still catchin big bass in the river???   I havent been there for a long time


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I have got a few in the river but have not been there much myself either


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I hit Lake Osceola and it's neighbors last night with a buddy of mine who had recently lost a friend to cancer (the friend had introduced him to fishing). We got lots of action from the start and landed six, the biggest around 4 pounds. We also missed a few in the same size range. He enjoyed himself, but didn't do too much talking. I knew he was thinking about his friend. He did call today and was still excited. Good stuff!

P.S. - no pics from me either... was too busy casting!


----------

